# Albino Red back spider ?????



## JayM (May 11, 2007)

Hey just found this little spider, not to sure what it is! We have alot of redback spiders around our house and i was wondering if it is a albino redback! It's the same shape and it was living around the same area where our redbacks lives!!


----------



## hornet (May 11, 2007)

those eyes do look red, can you get me a better pic of the front?


----------



## angua21 (May 11, 2007)

I have seen those before, they are really cool. I hope someone on here knows what they are, cos i have often wondered myself


----------



## Gut-Axe (May 11, 2007)

Pretty sure that’s a Grey House Spider or Comb Footed Spider (_Achaearanea tepidariorum_).

http://www.usq.edu.au/spider/find/spiders/301.htm

http://www.usq.edu.au/spider/find/spiders/images/301C10.jpg


----------



## urodacus_au (May 11, 2007)

A Theridiid of some sort, could be Achaearanea sp. Same family as a red back, but not Latrodectus hasselti.

Jordan


----------



## Retic (May 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you can't get albino insects (or arachnids), something to do with having an exoskeleton ?


----------



## JayM (May 11, 2007)

where the red is on the redback, there is a black bit with the same markings!!!
So theres no chance it could be?


----------



## hornet (May 11, 2007)

any animals the produces melanin can be albino


----------



## Charlie (May 11, 2007)

Isn't it just a male redback spider? i'm pretty sure that males dont have the same colouring as females, could be wrong though.


----------



## nuthn2do (May 11, 2007)

Charlie said:


> Isn't it just a male redback spider? i'm pretty sure that males dont have the same colouring as females, could be wrong though.


I thought the same but it seems a bit big in the pic for a male


----------



## tfor2 (May 11, 2007)

I seen the same kind of spider the other night.... I had to look at at it twice....


----------



## spongebob (May 11, 2007)

They're everywhere in the shed down to the tide line where the dragons can get them. Like redbacks they luv the warm and sand and manmade structures of the lizard enclosures.. 
Plenty of food too what with them roaches and all...I dont specialise in arthropods but I've got them anyway!


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 11, 2007)

It looks too much like a red back to me to take any chances  Certainly looks like the spider Gut-axe stated but I wouldn't like to be the first person to get bitten by an albino redback


----------



## Gut-Axe (May 11, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> It looks too much like a red back to me to take any chances  Certainly looks like the spider Gut-axe stated but I wouldn't like to be the first person to get bitten by an albino redback


 
Yeah a lot of people actually refer to them as “fake Redbacks” and they don’t have the capacity to do too much damage but like you said why take the chance and find out just how bad they can actually bring you to pain


----------



## Twiggz (May 11, 2007)

I dont think thats a red back at all.
No expert but i just dont see any similarity.
As far as i'm aware those querying the "red back"- to my understanding only females have the red, where as males are just flat black all over.


Is it just me or has everyone suddenly gone albino insane????


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (May 12, 2007)

Actually the male is the same as the female but just where the red is on the female i think the male is either yellow or a dull orange color.... Well thats what they look like here in darwin anyways....


----------



## Inkslinger (May 12, 2007)

A Theridiid


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 12, 2007)

Twiggz said:


> Is it just me or has everyone suddenly gone albino insane????



yes albino and hypo insane! 

just let it bite you.... the symptoms should tell you what it is! lol


----------



## JayM (May 12, 2007)

ok i'm going to take moreliaMatt advice and let it bite me!!!
I will tell you all how it goes!!!


----------



## Serpant_Lady (May 12, 2007)

yea thats going to be good whe you get to hospital and they are all arguing over the antivenine (sp?) lol


----------

